# Backing for fly reels



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

I once lost a 150lb plus sailfish, because my backing had rotted! So its now time to replace the backing on 3-4 reels.

I know braid is now being used for backing. If you use braid, do you like it? what size should i put on my inshore reels? And how much more backing will go on the reel? OR, should i get a braid the same diameter as the 30lb micron ive always used? also looking for one of those flyline winder/changers.......Thanks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have braid backing on my fly reels and have no problems with it. I do not suggest using a nail knot to attach it to the flyline though. I put a loop in the flyline and a bimini in the backing and do a loop to loop connection passing the it through 4 times to prevent the braid from cutting too deep into the flyline. I will say though thatI haven't caught anythingreally big yet with this setup so......


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Tuna,

I hadn't though about the braid cutting into the flyline.Should i stay with a braid the same diameter asthe micron ive been using?Ifive been using 30lb, what pound test braid would be as thick as 30 pound micron or dacron?How heavy is the braid on your reels?

Thanks


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

If you go regular braid use TuffLine XP 50lb. All the top guides I know that fish sails and tuna use it with no problems. I rig all my big game stuff, 10wts and up with Jerry Brown Hollow Spectra. This stuff is silky smooth, but the best thing is the connection. Think 3ft finger cuff that will notfail. I wrote up an article with detailed instructions here (about 5mb), http://www.capth3.com/public/The_Hollow_Connection.pdf I'm closing on a house this week. Once we get settled in your welcome to come by and I can show you and help you get your reels rigged out before your next trip. Guatemala?

I also have some of the Smart Spoolers from SmartFisher, but I think they may have gone out of business. They work OK.

L8, Harry


----------

